# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  المدرب البلجيكي في مؤتمره الصحفي **اللعب الهجومي هو سلاحي***

## بدوي الشريف

*عقد المدرب البلجيكي مؤتمرا صحافيا امسية الاحد تحدث عن المرحلة القادمة كاشفا عن برنامجه الاعدادي للفريق باثيوبيا  حيث اشاد بفكرة المشاركة في دورة سانت جورج الودية وانها سوف تختصر الكثير من الوقت للاعداد وافاد انه من المدربين الذين ينتهجون اللعب الهجومي .كما اشاد ببيئة العمل بالمريخ وقد كان برفقته اللاعب عمر بخيت الذي مدح البداية الجيدة للبلجيكي 
تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للمدير الفني وللفريق باعداد مثالي  كما نتمنى ان يقلل البلجيكي من كثرة الحديث للصحف وان يجعل عمله يتحدث عنه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نتمنى من عقروب وعنكبه والواد تراورى ان يحققوا له مايريد
خاصة وانهم مدعومون من عجب الجديد واوكرا 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق يا رب لكل حادب
علي مصلحة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*اللهم وفقهم فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء يارب يا كريم........
*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*المريخ كله ما لقو الا عمر بخيت يرافق الكوتش في اول مؤتمر صحفي؟!!!!

وين الكابتن !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*اتوقع قوة هجومية نارية للمريخ هذا الموسم بقيادة الثلاثى المرعب

العقرب وعنكبة وتراورى

ومن خلفهم الساحر اوكرا

كسرة .... بس الله يسترنا من ناس على جعفر
                        	*

----------

